# Your idea of a romantic Valentine dessert



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

A roaring fire...some good chocolate,some gooey marshmellows,a few grahm crackers...A bottle of Champagne and the one you love
cc


----------



## bakerbebe (Sep 13, 2000)

I want to host a Valentine dinner for friends. Need more ideas for gorgeous desserts . . . of course, there has to be lots of chocolate involved!


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

chocolate chamboard terrine with fresh or frozen raspberries soaked in chamboard. a dollip of slightly sweetened vanilla bean speck'd whipped heavy cream. sauce plate with milk chocolate fudge sauce or ganach. serve with champagne. mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I posted a recipe for Chocolate puff pastry
That made into a tart with chantilly cream and chambord with raspberries and chocolate curls for garnish.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Fondue.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Read initial thread guys....dinner with multi guests...if it were for two, I'd have said the fudge body dip and champagne with one glass.
One of my favorite things to do is a chocolate buffet....just totally chocolate.
One of the groups I'm in had a potluck last week and I took
sharffen berger 99%brownies
El Rey 70% meragines
Callebaut crisp thins
Nestle dbl choc dreams


----------



## bakerbebe (Sep 13, 2000)

Shroomgirl ~~

Love the idea of the chocolate buffet. Sounds perfect for my get-together. Just add some flowers and candlelight and it would make a gorgeous table . . .


----------

